

Simple Strong Password Generator - Mitt
http://simplestrongpasswordgenerator.com/

======
jepler
Relies on browser's random number generator to choose from word list. A
browser's RNG is of dubious quality at best; you're not likely to really get
44 bits of entropy from it.

~~~
jepler
[http://weblog.bocoup.com/random-numbers/](http://weblog.bocoup.com/random-
numbers/) \-- random number generators in common web browsers (& more)

------
johnpolacek
Reminds me of this thing I did awhile back for some laughs:
[http://dfcb.github.io/manly-man-passwords/](http://dfcb.github.io/manly-man-
passwords/)

